# 2010 vs 2011 S-works Roubaix



## chefboyarlee (Jun 24, 2002)

Getting back into cycling after a 3 year absence. Had a 2001 Trek 5900. Served me well but now that I'm 43, I feel that my back and neck issues are forcing me to look to a comfort bike. I've found a 2011 frame for list at $2900 or a 2010 for $2300 (includes seatpost). I plan to build it up with sram red and I already have dura ace c24 7900 wheels. $750 difference (which equals quite a bit of the build), but is the 2011 truly a huge improvement or just an incrimental one. 11r and sl3 vs 10r and sl2. Both have osbb. I know that either build will be an amazing jump from the 5900 and I'll be totally happy with either one. No racing, just hills and centuries of the california wine country. What's your vote?


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Not sure it's apples to apples, but everyone was heaping all kinds of praise on the SL3 Tarmacs and it's improvement over the SL2... 
Since your doing the build, the price difference is pretty small- I'd definitely go for the 2011 SL3 Roubaix! :thumbsup:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

It's all incremental at this level, but increments are always welcome! It will likely be incremental improvements in weight, stiffness and ride quality (though that's arguable). If I could justify spending the money and I was building my dream bike, I would choose the 2011 SL3 frame. However, aesthetics might come into play if I strongly preferred one paint scheme over the other. I'm assuming both choices are from a Specialized dealer with full warranty?


----------



## chefboyarlee (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes it is from a specialized dealer with full warranty. Tough call in terms of asthetics. The 2010 is the saxo bank white/carbon frame and the 2011 is the carbon frame although I wish that it was just a gloss coat over the carbon. I love them both as each has a totally different look. Maybe when I see them both up close, that I'll see which one I like better. (Or which one I can get a better deal on!)

Also I know that the 2011 is bb30 if I use sram, but is the 2010 also bb30 compatible?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

White bikes are beautiful - but a pain to clean. I have an all-white 2009 Tarmac and the BB/chain-stay area is always tricky to clean. At least that 2010 Saxo Bank frame has black in that area as I recall. The bare carbon finish of the 2011 saves weight, and it all adds up when you are shaving grammes on a frame.

The bottom bracket is indeed different between these 2 frames. The 2011 is actually PF30 (PF = press-fit) and has a 46mm carbon "OSBB" shell. The 2010 is BB30 and has a 42mm alloy "OSBB" shell. Both use 6806 cartridge bearings but with PF30 you use press-in cups and with BB30 you use "circlips". Either way you can use the SRAM BB30 crank. This is a tricky area that your Specialized dealer can help you out with.

I have no direct experience with either, but I think that the PF30 design of the 2011 does add to its appeal, in terms of weight and using a more advanced design.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

See my other post for more info on Specialized BB compatibility.


----------



## chefboyarlee (Jun 24, 2002)

Just looked at the 2011 Roubaix Pro/Expert specs. Only looking at the frame, is it the same as the 2010 s-works roubaix? Or is it better than the s-works given the sl3?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Good information "ukbloke". I guess I missed this the first time around.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

chefboyarlee said:


> Just looked at the 2011 Roubaix Pro/Expert specs. Only looking at the frame, is it the same as the 2010 s-works roubaix? Or is it better than the s-works given the sl3?


It's close - but I'd rate the 2010 S-Works a slightly higher spec frame. I think the carbon level is the same, but the construction/manufacturing on the S-Works is generally a notch above the best of the rest. There is a lot of hand-me-down though to the Pro/Expert SL-3 so the difference is not enormous.


----------



## chefboyarlee (Jun 24, 2002)

Not sure if I made the right decision, but I decided to save $1000 and I got the 2010 s-works roubaix in saxo bank colors instead of the 2011. I'm going to build it up with sram red black and DA c24 wheels. Can't wait until tomorrow!!!


----------



## chefboyarlee (Jun 24, 2002)

Well the shop that sold me the frame claimed that it was an osbb. It arrived with a standard bb. "Uh, I don't remember saying that." Well at least they are giving me a refund. 

Put half down on a great deal on a 2011 S-Works Roubaix with Di2. Now we're talking!

And according to my calculations after subbtracting out the cost of all the other parts, my frame cost is only $1500.


----------

